# coffee and hashimotos



## Dreamingpisces27 (Feb 28, 2017)

I haven't drank a whole lot of coffee since the beginning of this year. I used to drink a 16 oz cup everyday and lived for it... It was before my hashimotos diagnosis that I gave up coffee for good but now I am missing the stuff and am wondering if I should go back to it.

Also, my endo ordered labwork for me, and in just one month my numbers changed is that normal? If so then why does she want to wait 5 months to test me again?

Feb
TSH *1.24*/ 0.45 - 4.50
T4 Free *1.4*/ 0.8 - 1.7
T3 Free *3.4 */ 2.0 - 4.8
Microsomal TPO Antibody *246 *<=34 
Thyroid Stimulating Immunoglobulin *89* <140
Thyroglobulin Antibodies *32* <=40

*March 2017*
TSH *.66*/ 0.45 - 4.50
T4 Free *1.4*/ 0.8 - 1.7
T3 Free *3.1 */ 2.0 - 4.8
Microsomal TPO Antibody *349 *<=34 
Thyroid Stimulating Immunoglobulin *89* <140
Thyroglobulin Antibodies *30* <=40


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I can't think of any reason to avoid coffee, so if you'd like it, go enjoy it.

Both your frees remained consistent. Your TSH is probably just "caught up" with your frees. Pretty normal.


----------

